# FINALLY! PorscheXJasper babies!



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Born May 9th 2011

Porsche had triplets who I ended up bottle feeding, a blast since it was my first time all by myself. I bottle fed for about a month then they went to the herd and my friend bottle fed!

Here they are

B4 :kidred: 
TinyHooves JQ Bugatti Royale




























I have retained this cutie! Im going to be making a seperate thread for confirmation advice, I want to know what you all think of her! So please go judge her!

B5 :kidblue: 
I call him JJ(Jasper Junior) He doesnt actually have a real name, although hes sold, but goat boy cant decide what to name him 




























He had the cutest ears when he was born!









And finally 
B6 :kidblue: 
I sold this guy on a bottle so not alot of pics of him, im also unsure of his name, I just called him my little man 










Pic of all them with mommy


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

ADORABLE!!!!! They all look alike though! How did you tell them apart?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Well Bug was the only girl LOL

JJ was really dark, the darkest of the 3, plus he was the chubby baby hehe

And the littlest one was more of a red buckskin, he was super small and the runt.

Mothers always know LOL


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

SO adorable!  I like that they're all matching buckskins...too cute!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

THANKS!

Guess thats what happens when both parents are buckskin LOL


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable!!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

So cute! They are all my favorite color! Question: how great are bottle baby buckskins? Answer: there is NOTHING better  hehehe! :ROFL:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Beautiful babies! Congrats!!!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Y'know, you have a reason to visit goat boy, he has one of your babies! You have to 'check up' on that kid every so often! *wink wink*


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...so adorable...congrats.. :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

GotmygoatMTJ said:


> Y'know, you have a reason to visit goat boy, he has one of your babies! You have to 'check up' on that kid every so often! *wink wink*


OMG your so smart! Im totally going to tell him!

When he picks up the baby goat, im DEMANDING I take his pic with his new baby hehehehe


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Very cute babies, and good idea we need a picture of goat boy


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

OH it will happen LOL


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

OK so I know this has nothing to do with this post but Laura just wait until I post pictures in the goat frenzy section for the Allen county Fair. The pen next to us has your new buck in it.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

:O

OMG....I CANT WAIT lol


----------

